# grumpygit



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Happy Birthday grumpygit.*

Best wishes and I hope you have a great day :4-cheers:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy birthday. Hope you had a great day (yesterday?).


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

:wave::wave: have a great birthday:wave::wave:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Belated Birthday Greetings GG*:birthday::4-cheers:
Sorry I missed it yesterday. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Belated happy birthday GG!! Hope you received lots of presents.:grin:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Last one before the big 40.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

grumpygit said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Last one before the big 40.


A mere fledgling. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> A mere fledgling. :grin:


Agreed.  :laugh:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

happy birthday. Hope you have/had a great day :birthday:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy belated birthday, GG - and don't listen to the golden agers! :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I see that you have edited your post, Sakis. Golden is better... :winkgrin:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't feel like a fledgling. 

My eldest daughter gave birth to my second grandchild yesterday.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Soon be a Great Grandad good luck lol


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

eneles said:


> I see that you have edited your post, Sakis. Golden is better... :winkgrin:


You see my post edited? Oh boy, how 20/20 vision goes away as time passes... :sayno: :laugh:



grumpygit said:


> My eldest daughter gave birth to my second grandchild yesterday.


So, GG stands for GrandadGit, right? :grin: But hey... at thirty-nine? You must be kiddin'... uttahere


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Zazula said:


> You see my post edited? Oh boy, how 20/20 vision goes away as time passes... :sayno: :laugh:


:laugh: I believe you put something other than golden first. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

eneles said:


> :laugh: I believe you put something other than golden first. :grin:


Not only vision, but memory, too, flees faster than TGV... The 'man ager' pun was at another thread. :tongue:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

> So, GG stands for GrandadGit, right? But hey... at thirty-nine? You must be kiddin'...


:laugh::laugh:

Eldest daughter born Dec 1985.

Youngest daughter born Jan 2005. 

First grandson born Oct 2005.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@Zazula: I think you just added *g*old*en*. :tongue::tongue:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Happy belated birthday :smile:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

grumpygit said:


> Youngest daughter born Jan 2005.
> 
> First grandson born Oct 2005.


Just imagine - your daughter and your grandson will go to school together! :grin: What is this - a family that supports HyperThreading technology? :laugh:


----------

